# Need a Point and Shoot Digi Cam



## manoprabhu77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,
     I am looking for a Point and Shoot Digi cam for the price 15k may be 1 or 2 can be increased. Can any one suggest a good cam.

I need to Very good Image Quality
HD Shooting 

I narrowed down Nikon L120 

but since it is using AA batteries is this nice?


----------



## Sounava (Jun 14, 2011)

The Panasonic TZ10 is available for 17k in flipkart, and at this price it is an absolute steal. It is probably the best bet you can get in your budget.

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 Price India: Point & Shoot Camera: Flipkart Cameras(Black)


----------



## PraKs (Jun 14, 2011)

@Sounava
Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZR3 Vs Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 ? Any idea ?

A Good thing about Panasonic
3 year Panasonic India Warranty  

Canon & Other brands comes with 1 year only.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 14, 2011)

Why are you jumping everywhere about the ZR3? It is just a fully automatic camera with decent zoom and takes good pictures. Thats ok. But like I said, ZR series is fully automatic. TZ series has support for full manual mode too. TZ10 even incorporates GPS to tag photos.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 17, 2011)

check out Nikon S9100


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

manoprabhu77 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a Point and Shoot Digi cam for the price 15k may be 1 or 2 can be increased. Can any one suggest a good cam.
> 
> I need to Very good Image Quality
> ...


Buy a camera with all the above features...
but do select a good zoom also (atleast 10X) which will come handy


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2011)

but small cams with too much zoom dont help...it will be very difficult to keep a p&S cam stable at high zooms and pic would come blurr

Ya u can always get a mini tripod for that


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,
     Thanks guys for your suggestion Nikon 9100 is out of my budget

I shortlisted 4 Cams can anyone tell which one is best among this 

1.Canon IXUS II5 
2.Nikon Coolpix S8100
3.Nikon Coolpix L120
4.Koday Easyshare Z990

I the above comes equal to 15,000


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2011)

wont suggest u to go for Kodak.
If u don't want a compact camera then go for L120,its a very good cam only disadvantage is that it uses AA batteries which dont lasts long and u need to carry extra batteries with u and if u want a slim n a compact camera with good zoom then S8100 is best for u.
One more option in slim n a compact camera with good zoom is sony H70 but S8100 seems to be better than it.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 20, 2011)

How much can you stretch your budget to?


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Jun 21, 2011)

I planned for 15,000 Max, if possible I can go 1000 more not more than that


----------



## Sounava (Jun 21, 2011)

You can check the Sony HX7V. It uses the same sensor as the HX9V which has got very good review in one site. Though reviews in other site are yet to come, but still, the sensor is quite good it seems. So Sony HX7V will be a nice purchase, available at around 15k.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 21, 2011)

^Sony HX9V is pretty good. You can also try the Samsung WB650 or ST5500, both are good cameras in this price range.

The EasyShare Z990 from Kodak mentioned here is not bad at all, it seems to implement a new kind of CMOS sensor. PhotographyBLOG gave it a good review saying it has "excellent image quality":

Kodak EasyShare Z990 Review - Image Quality | PhotographyBLOG

At this price range though, my best recommendation would be a Panasonic TZ10 though.....


----------



## PraKs (Jun 21, 2011)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 - 17325 Rs  would be too costly.

I vote for Canon IXUS 115 HS & Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZR3


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi 
I narrowedd down to following 

Nikon L120
Canon SX130IS
Fuji S300
Lumix FZ35

Can any one suggest me which one to choose
Sorry to chage again and again 

This cam is used by my wife also so taking pics without much control change is be fine. 

I like to go for Lumix FZ35 but on a review it mentioned that it needs to lots of settings to get good images so that true?

Also in Canon Sx130IS is able to record only 10 min of HD movie? I need atleast 30 min of HD movie to record. 

Please suggest which one is better


----------



## cyclops (Jul 19, 2011)

manoprabhu77 said:


> Hi
> I narrowedd down to following
> 
> Nikon L120
> ...



FZ35 is your best bet if you are okay with the form factor.

The iA mode is good enough for most of the situations but in order to get better pictures, yes you have to tweak the settings. Low light snaps especially need that.

But is'nt it replaced by the FZ40? And it must be definitely above your budget of 15K.


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Finally I bought Canon SX130IS for 10,600 With 8GB+4GB Card, Carry Case  

I had taken 3 or 4 pictures it is very good.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats buddy.....just 3-4 pics   enjoy it


----------

